# Swallowing



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

So guys.. What's the big attraction to swallowing? Or even just shooting it in our mouths? 


What is so darn great about it?! 

I wouldn't be overly excited if my husband went out of his way to lick my cum out of me..it wouldn't do much for me (and I am a very sexual person if that makes a difference).


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

My wife swallows, but I don't really care. I have had others before her that didn't swallow and were still great at oral.

I would much rather she didn't swallow and gave me a bj once a month or so rather than swallow and only do it once a year.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Swallowing?

meh. Doesnt matter to me. My wife seems to think its important to me, and it simply isnt. I think she thinks its just 'part of the job'. Alot of women seem to have this notion... and in fact I guess it is imortant to some guys too, but my guess is not as many as you think.

The funny thing is - I think she just is trying to be neat. 

Finishing that way can be mind blowing.. what happens afterwards really doesnt matter. In fact - I kind of think she would enjoy it more if she just.. uhm... I dont know... drool it out or something. It doesnt seem to me to be all that appetizing all the time. 

Once in a while she actually, I swear - takes it from me. Greedily. Other times, I can see its not as....fun. I pulled out once and uhm... you know... uhm... spurted everywhere and she got a big giggle out of that but immediately asked 'why did you do that, I thought you liked me to swallow'. I told her - really... you dont need to do that. She still does it anyway. I caught a little gag out of her once that she tried to hide... I was freaking mortified! Honey - just dont do that, I dont need that.

god love her - she wants to make me happy. I feel the same way about her so I do what I think works. We are both just doing our best I suppose.

finishing in her mouth though, is just intoxicating - I admit it. I cant explain it... but maybe something going on in my lizzard brain. It is more than simply feeling good. Its not part of my personality (AT ALL) to even be attracted to subservience.. the biggest turn on to me is a strong woman, but I think the performance of a service in that respect is part of it. For a little bit, its all about you. I think she is the same way when I service her... she just stares at me and grabs my hair and accepts it like it was a drug.

We both, I think feel like we are constantly giving giving giving... in general, in life with each other, with jobs, with the kids.. Having someone just 'do you' is lets face it... nice. Rewarding may be the wrong word, but hats part of it?

** Edit ** I do think running to the bathrom with a disgusted look on your face for a spit and a rinse with mouthwash because its so 'horrible' to me... would be mortifying. Please - I can finish anywhere.... if you find it revolting.. I can work with that and we can figure it out. but please - dont make me feel, or act like like Im revolting. Thank god I dont have to deal with that!


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, so in the mouth - cause it's IN something, not all alone out there in the cold. And as for swallowing:
a) no mess, no fuss
b) what else would you do? spit it out? kind of like a form of rejection.

But then, I'm just guessing really. No practical experience.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually, I just received my first BJ last weekend and she did not swallow. A little background: her TMJ makes it painful for her to do it for very long and she cannot stomach the consistency of semen (she gags if her eggs are runny) so she has done it more for foreplay. However, we got some mint flavored, numbing oral gel and she wanted to try 69. We did, but she was so turned on she had her orgasm quickly. We then switched to me. I let her know that I was about to cum so she pulled off at the last minute and finished with her hand. No problem as far as I was concerned!! It was great!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> How is this really any different than cunilingus?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ano, BTW, was the diagram helpful?


It's not all that different I guess. But I meant really go out of his way to 'tongue' my hole just as he knows I'm cumming. I much prefer him to focus on the upper region.

And yes! Haha the diagram was oh so helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Actually, I just received my first BJ last weekend and she did not swallow. A little background: her TMJ makes it painful for her to do it for very long and she cannot stomach the consistency of semen (she gags if her eggs are runny) so she has done it more for foreplay. However, we got some mint flavored, numbing oral gel and she wanted to try 69. We did, but she was so turned on she had her orgasm quickly. We then switched to me. I let her know that I was about to cum so she pulled off at the last minute and finished with her hand. No problem as far as I was concerned!! It was great!


I have to say this because you brought it up.

My wife had 'TMJ' up through college. A real problem... besides sex I mean.

When we first started dating she would open her mouth for a passionate kiss and she would 'click'. It was awful.

I was talking to her best friend one night and it came up and I said something to the effect that it was a total erection killer. Of course, word Im sure made it back to her.

Im not making this up. Over the next couple of months, the TMJ, the clicking the pain went away, and it has never bothered her since. I dont mean it eased - I mean it dissappeared. Dont ask me what or how or why.

First BJ? Holy crap congratulations! :smthumbup: That is so awesome. I love the fact that it was a success and she was turned on. Good for you both.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

When she swallows, there's no doubt in my mind that she's into me. It's very very affirming to me. When she doesn't, it feels like a form of rejection.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Spitting is rejection. The biggest turn on is her being turned on. The biggest turn off is duty sex. So her complete acceptance of me sexually is swallowing, and it adds to the intensity of the pleaasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ano said:


> ..I wouldn't be overly excited if my husband went out of his way to lick my cum out of me..it wouldn't do much for me (and I am a very sexual person if that makes a difference).


yeah bad analogy. I bet you would like his mouth on your.. uhm.. sensitive parts though when you O. The clit is the analogue to the penis right?

Its different though for different folks. Old girlfriend of mine used to shimmy up my chest and ...honest... park on my face and she used to really get off just because of what was going on and what she was doing and a big part of it was exactly what you say woundnt do much for you. Then again - she was kind of a freak. 

I dont ask why anymore. People are like little sexual puzzles once you get them figured out - and they are as individual as snowflakes... why doesnt seem to matter any more.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

For me, it's not about the sensation AT ALL. It's not more or less pleasurable from a purely physical standpoint. It's all about the emotion and the interaction between us.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't imagine more of a passion killer than running to the sink to spit it out

that is all


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't know...never had the pleasure.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife always swallows...it seems easier, cleaner, and convenient. She has never spit it out afterward, so I have no knowledge of that.

She does like to surprise me once in a while and kiss me while I am totally soft and not expecting it. She is fascinated with how the Stallion becomes hard and watches very closely. She will keep kissing until the rocket is launched. It is a wonderful feeling...one that I wish would happen more often....but I can't complain.

Her warm, wet, sexy mouth is simply wonderful...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Are you talking the BJ in general or just the spit/swallow?


Well the question is about swallowing. As for the bj in general, I will say yes: having a bj is a better physical sensation than not having a bj.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Wine club shirt:


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

never had the sensation of finishing in her mouth but if she would let me finish I could care less what she did with it afterwards. The bid deal to me is right at the most pleasurable time you stop what your doing to use your hand.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My Mrs actually enjoy swallowing  she always tells me it's her " just reward " for a good job well done :smthumbup: !! 

Who am i to argue with her  ????


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife has mild TMJ, and has the "clicking" issue. Still, it hasn't hindered me from receiving oral too much. 

Regarding swallowing, my wife doesn't, and I really don't care if she does or not. She's tried in the past, but gags because she doesn't like the consistency; she said it's like swallowing several spoons of snot. I try to tell her to let it drip out (because the visual is awesome), but she freaks when I'm about to cum, which makes my orgasm fizzle... and that's another issue. When a guy is about to orgasm and the rhythm is thrown off or stops, it KILLS the orgasm. While you still cum, the mad rush orgasm sensation is not nearly as powerful. 

What I like my wife to do is right before I cum, to finish me off with her hand or nibble on the underside of my JR. with her lips so the cum doesn't get in her mouth. She doesn't mind it on her face, just not in her mouth.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

The completeness of a BJ is satisfying both mentally and physically. The replies above explain the details well: piece them together into a coherent narrative. When taken to its conclusion, without the distraction of your partner spitting it out, the scenario makes for perfect romantic encounter.

(Imagine your husband putting together a romantic dinner for the two of you, but periodically running out of the room to do laundry or make business calls.)


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Are you talking the BJ in general or just the spit/swallow?


Bj yes.. But also even just jerking off into your woman's mouth. Just the whole shooting semen in or around the mouth orifice.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

my ex W never swallowed I think she maybe did once on our honeymoon. It was never a big deal to me, and I was always so self conscious about doing something she would have thought of as unpleasant... though lately after going without for so long and then thinking back to my first serious gf who always swallowed, I do miss that, Even if it was just once in awhile.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I would get no pleasure from shooting it in her mouth without bring in her mouth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Never had a woman swallow. The wife doesn't even let it finish in her mouth at all (happened once, maybe twice and she wasn't happy).


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Less cleaning up afterwards! :smthumbup: Bonus!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ano said:


> So guys.. What's the big attraction to swallowing? Or even just shooting it in our mouths?


Oral in general feels great, being able to finish in a womans mouth is heavenly. 

There is no bigger turn-off than a woman jumping up to run in the bathroom, either to spit or "pee" out my cum from inside her.



Ano said:


> I wouldn't be overly excited if my husband went out of his way to lick my cum out of me..it wouldn't do much for me (and I am a very sexual person if that makes a difference).


I love the taste of a woman. I love to be able to make my woman cum with my mouth.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Mrs P would not like it around mouth, ie on her face, that would displease her. But In general I don't shoot anywhere on her, that's just never been part of the repertoire.


This morning we were messing around.. I O'ed and he hadn't yet. He then got on his knees on the bed and jerked off till he shot in my mouth and on my face. I don't mind it....but what's the attraction here!?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

C3156 said:


> There is no bigger turn-off than a woman jumping up to run in the bathroom, either to "pee" out my cum from inside her.


There's a reason why women need to pee after sex. It's to prevent UTI's which can turn into kidney infections.

I had a kidney infection in Jan where I spent 5 nights in the hosp on IV antibiotics and a pain medication pump. It took me 3 months to heal. I thought I was seriously going to die.

I am currently battling another kidney infection right now and I spent 7 full days in bed. I'm still sick and it will take weeks to recover fully.

This is all from having sex. Now my husband and I both need to wash/shower before sex and I'll need to shower after. I have a very high drive too. Kidney infections make you very sick and can be life threatening.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually I think for me the over attraction of a woman swallowing is the acceptance of me and the fact part of me is inside her. Same as vaginal sex.

As for facials I think that's mainly a porn thing. Its sort of the I can shoot on the prettiest part of you and you are OK with that. I wouldn't do that unless my wife wanted it though.

I had ONE girl swallow once and it was great. One time I came in my wife's mouth a bit and she spit it out.

Would love to get to where my wife swallows... but I'm just trying for sex so have a ways to go. Another TMJ wife... i wonder if these wifes are telling the truth about TMJ... seems too common.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to think that having a BJ taken to finish did not matter to me either, until I settled down with a woman who wouldn't let it in her mouth. Most times I masturbate is to memories of girlfriends who were swallowers.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

C3156 said:


> There is no bigger turn-off than a woman jumping up to run in the bathroom, either to spit or "pee" out my cum from inside her.


My cum never stays in my wife. As soon as she stands or leans upright, it drips out. But yeah, it is kind of a turn-off when your lady jumps up and runs to the bathroom to wash off your essence or wash out her mouth.

For those of you that are fortunate enough to have women that like swallowing, do you tongue kiss her right afterwards? 

A good deal of people think that's sexy, but I think that's nasty. I know it's mine, but that doesn't mean I want it in my mouth. Nobody spits on the ground only to enjoy lapping it back up.

I'll go down on my wife all day, but won't jump in her face afterwards and try to shove her juices in her mouth. I would expect the same courtesy.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never been with a womon who swallows, including my wife. She had a fit the one time I shot while in her mouth - I have to make sure I let her know so she can finish the job by hand.


----------



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

My wife swallows most of the time and it's awesome because it feels like she isn't grossed out by me or my cum. It's just super-hot every time, like she's saying "I love you" with her mouth. 

I would think you can imagine the equivalent, as a female, by thinking about when your s/o is going down, do you want him or her to stop licking your clit and start fingering you the moment you're cuming or about to cum? 

Probably not, and the underside of the tip of the penis is equivalent to the clit on a woman. It's where most of the nerves are located and it becomes much more sensual at the moment of orgasm. And there is a distinct difference between the feeling of your mouth and your hand. We can give ourselves hand-jobs, but not BJs, unless we're weird and flexible.

So it's an emotional and physical thing, IMO.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I do know that the TMJ is real for my wife. She had adult teeth removed as a child because her mouth structure is so small. Today they expand the structure. The result has been issues with the joint. She even had braces as an adult to attempt to correct the issue and although it is better, it still exists. I give her plenty of empathy on this one.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

Ano said:


> He then got on his knees on the bed and jerked off till he shot in my mouth and on my face. I don't mind it....but what's the attraction here!?


I can't answer that.. too distracted with the first part! :smthumbup:

It's hot. 

The first ever bj I received from my wife (then gf), she swallowed. It was also the first time any girl had ever swallowed with me. HOT! :smnotworthy:


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Thor said:


> Spitting is rejection. The biggest turn on is her being turned on. The biggest turn off is duty sex. So her complete acceptance of me sexually is swallowing, and it adds to the intensity of the pleaasure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband has said something similar. 

He loves it when I swallow. He views it as me completely accepting him, the idea of me taking his cum (swallowing it) makes him feel that much closer to me and that I completely love him. I also asked him if I were able to cum (meaning "squirt") would he swallow or take it all over his face (I would never want to do this just for the record lol) and he said YES..quite enthusiastically. He's an animal. But I love it.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah, the swallow.

Finishing in the mouth is a sublime feeling, especially if your lover is enthusiastic about the BJ. A gentle sucking motion, especially when held deep in side, is incomparable. Really. The pressure and soft sensations of the inside of the mouth are unique, and staying in there as you finish is exquisite. _ (There is really no comparison to "regular" sex, unless your lover has truly mastered the Kegal technique and has incredibly strong internal muscles.) _

Swallowing adds considerably to the sensation, especially when if your lover holds you inside while she swallows, and works to draw out every drop with keen interest. 

There is absolutely a psychological feeling that goes along with internal finishing and subsequent swallowing. It does feel as if your lover is giving you everything. I've had my wife tell me that she LOVES to have me finish inside and swallow simply because she knows it makes me feel like I'm in heaven. I have NEVER ONCE felt that I am trying to control my lover, or that I'm trying to debase, insult, or disrespect my lover. I NEVER force or coerce anyone into a BJ. It is something that is offered freely. The only way I ever ask for one is if I'm asked "what would you like to do?" 

If your lover doesn't want to swallow, gently letting it flow out while you are still inside, or discreetly spitting into a tissue is preferable to screaming "ick" as she runs run to the bathroom and then spends 10 minutes gargling and rinsing every last drop out of her mouth. That reaction, though I can understand that there are women who can't deal with the notion of swallowing, can completely negate the value of the BJ. (When that happened in the past with my ex, it actually turned me off to BJs, and made me afraid to finish with her (and for that matter, anyone else). 

I can TOTALLY understand your lover NOT letting you finish in her mouth if you are taking an incredibly long time to finish, or if you are pressing her head and shoulders down and forcing things, making her gag, making it hard to breath. Or if you just had a giant serving of asparagus soup and you just taste horrible. 

Swallowing doesn't happen every time I get a BJ with my wife. I never make a comment. If she spits, it's very, very discreet. I make it a point to never complain about anything sexual. It's not a win-win situation.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

C3156 said:


> I love the taste of a woman. I love to be able to make my woman cum with my mouth.


Me too. 

I AM a bit confused with my wife. While she has said she loves to make me come with her mouth, she doesn't like to have oral performed on her. 

Ironically, she actually objected when I said that I love to make her come with my mouth. She says that sounds like I'm on a power trip. 

Go figure. 

(by the wa, *I would NEVER, EVER spit after giving oral to a woman*. THAT would be such an obvious insult that I'd feel like a total a** if I did so).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife loves to swallow, don't know why. Personally I don't like it, because I like to kiss her, and my cum in her mouth... ack!!! I don't mind her juices in my mouth but MY cum? No thanks!!!!

She really pumps it to the last drop too, but whatever, at least it feels good


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

This morning we were messing around.. I O'ed and he hadn't yet. He then got on his knees on the bed and jerked off till he shot in my mouth and on my face. I don't mind it....but what's the attraction here!? 

Gotta give you kudos for doing this even with no understanding of it. your a soldier


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> For those of you that are fortunate enough to have women that like swallowing, do you tongue kiss her right afterwards?
> 
> A good deal of people think that's sexy, but I think that's nasty. I know it's mine, but that doesn't mean I want it in my mouth. Nobody spits on the ground only to enjoy lapping it back up.





RandomDude said:


> My wife loves to swallow, don't know why. Personally I don't like it, because I like to kiss her, and my cum in her mouth... ack!!! I don't mind her juices in my mouth but MY cum? No thanks!!!!


I've always thought this attitude hypocritical. My cum is equivalent to spit on the ground that I would avoid like the plague, but my wife should lap it up? If I were a woman and the guy reacted like that I'd tell him he just forfeited his BJ privileges.

No such hang-up here.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

OhhShiney said:


> (by the wa, *I would NEVER, EVER spit after giving oral to a woman*. THAT would be such an obvious insult that I'd feel like a total a** if I did so).


But spitting after a woman is a bit different because we don't secrete a large, warm, thick, gewey, salty, chlorine tasting load in your mouth. Men only lick juices... They don't get full loads.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

homebuilder said:


> Gotta give you kudos for doing this even with no understanding of it. your a soldier


Lol I don't mind doing these things... I'm just curious as to why it's a turn on cause it does nothing for me.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe a porno thing.girls definitely got the worst end of the oral orgasm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

My STBXW would give me BJ's about once a year...and they were never to completion...except for once, many years ago. I will always remember that one time where she finished me orally and swallowed...It was mind blowing! If she would have done that for me more often I would have been happy to kiss her afterward...small price to pay.

It is so sad that this was the only time in my 15 year marriage that she gave be that kind of selfless pleasure. she had no interest in doing that for me...the reason was pure selfishness. 

For 15 years I stayed in great shape, made sure I was clean and trimmed...ever hopeful that she would do that for me. In time, I simply gave up on that. 

Our sex life was always extremely one sided. It was always all about her. She expected me to go down on her every time we had sex and swallow what ever came out...yes, she is a squirter. 

I resigned myself to the fact that I was just not one of the fortunate guys and my STBXW just didn't like giving BJ's. Then I discovered she was cheating on me the last couple years of our marriage...I bet POSOM was getting them. 

I can only hope that after the divorce is final, I will be fortunate enough to meet someone who wants to please me as much as I want to please her.

I am jealous of you guys out there that get this kind of attention and pleasure on regular basis.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm jealous too these swallowing women are my Heroes lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## virggirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I have always been a swallower...always. My motto is, it is rude to spit. My mom worked with all guys, so they had these convos all of the time, and she told them about my motto, lol. Every guy in there wanted to meet me, it was kinda weird when I would see some of them! I oddly enough, have only spit one time
..my husband. Only b/c I had a bad cold and wanted to service him, he figured me spitting was a small one time price to pay. The key is, and you know when it's on its way...get ready and keep yourself from swallowing, let it collect in your mouth while you suck every last drop out...then swallow it. No choking or gagging that way. Worked as my first time approach and every time since. Always was nice to be called "the best". Friends of the guys were always jealous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ano said:


> But spitting after a woman is a bit different because we don't secrete a large, warm, thick, gewey, salty, chlorine tasting load in your mouth. Men only lick juices... They don't get full loads.


You've never met my GF or her BFF... While the taste and texture are different, there's no way I can compete on volume. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

virggirl said:


> I have always been a swallower...always. My motto is, it is rude to spit. My mom worked with all guys, so they had these convos all of the time, and she told them about my motto, lol. Every guy in there wanted to meet me, it was kinda weird when I would see some of them! I oddly enough, have only spit one time
> ..my husband. Only b/c I had a bad cold and wanted to service him, he figured me spitting was a small one time price to pay. The key is, and you know when it's on its way...get ready and keep yourself from swallowing, let it collect in your mouth while you suck every last drop out...then swallow it. No choking or gagging that way. Worked as my first time approach and every time since. Always was nice to be called "the best". Friends of the guys were always jealous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ma'am I like to shake your hand lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

I love it when my wife swallows. Why? Oh I don't know. A few reasons come to mind though. One, it feels great. Two there is still a little of the 'taboo' thing there. Read this board for example, a lot of women don't like to swallow so the fact that my women either likes it or does it to make me happy is awesome. And third, maybe she just likes doing it. And that is always cool. Anytime you're in the sack and your wife asks you or wants to do something out of the norm (the norm being PV sex) is just awesome. Kind of the same as my second reason but a slightly different spin.

I'm not into this "acceptance" thing. But maybe that's true for some guys.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Jax10 said:


> I love it when my wife swallows. Why? Oh I don't know. A few reasons come to mind though. One, it feels great. Two there is still a little of the 'taboo' thing there. Read this board for example, a lot of women don't like to swallow so the fact that my women either likes it or does it to make me happy is awesome. And third, maybe she just likes doing it. And that is always cool. Anytime you're in the sack and your wife asks you or wants to do something out of the norm (the norm being PV sex) is just awesome. Kind of the same as my second reason but a slightly different spin.
> 
> I'm not into this "acceptance" thing. But maybe that's true for some guys.


My Mrs is the same as yours  and since they are the few who do actually enjoy swallowing versus the mass majority who would run and spit ???

If more women knew just how empowering they are by this simple gesture of ...... gulping it all down i think more would ahem ahem  ??!!!


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

I swallow.

When I was still dating, it was probably manipulative on my part. Guys became complete grateful, tail-wagging puppies.

Married now. I married all of him and don't want to waste a drop of my treasure.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

He's a fortunate man. I hope he knows it.


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tail wagging puppies.....that is one way to describe it... And as a guy, I am totally good with that result. We all win!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Jax10 said:


> Tail wagging puppies.....that is one way to describe it... And as a guy, I am totally good with that result. We all win!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Am I the only one who saw a double entendre in the use of the term tail-wagging puppies?


----------



## Tennisbumtony (Oct 27, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I can't imagine more of a passion killer than running to the sink to spit it out
> 
> that is all


Dolly - good point. For me - my wife has never allowed me to climax in her mouth - whether she swallowed or not. She up front in our relationship asked me to not "cum" in her mouth and usually asks me to enter her - so for me it has always felt like I really never had a "full" BJ. Am I wrong?

I think for me to be able to climax while still in her mouth would be so great - I think I am missing something.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Tennisbumtony (Oct 27, 2012)

Ano said:


> So guys.. What's the big attraction to swallowing? Or even just shooting it in our mouths?
> 
> 
> What is so darn great about it?!
> ...


Ano - my wife from the beginning hasn't allowed me to climax while she was doing me orally. I feel like I've been missing out. Even if she didn't swallow - I'd like to climax. The swallowing isn't that important to me. Do you let your husband climax in your mouth?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Tennisbumtony said:


> Ano - my wife from the beginning hasn't allowed me to climax while she was doing me orally. I feel like I've been missing out. Even if she didn't swallow - I'd like to climax. The swallowing isn't that important to me. Do you let your husband climax in your mouth?


I let him do whatever he wants!


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

H and I have talked about this and he has no interest in finishing off in my mouth. He says he enjoys kissing me and if he finished them kissed me it would be weird for him. I did mention that when he goes down on me and makes me cum in his mouth its the same things but not for him


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Have him work up a load and instead of spraying it in or on you, have him catch it in his hand and then have him slurp it down. Then he will appreciate what he wants you to taste. I have tried it and it's not bad; not my favorite taste but it is palatable.


----------



## TriciaO (Oct 31, 2012)

I would much rather have him finish in my mouth than anywhere else -it feels so much more intimate to have him right there, rather than halfway down my body. And the last thing I want him to do is pull it out immediately afterwards and leave me, so I can't imagine not swallowing it. 

I can't say that I would enjoy the taste if I had it in my mouth any other time, but at that moment I think it's wonderful!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, let me put it like this.....Ladies, how would you like to be getting fabulous oral and have your partner stop at the first inkling of your orgasm? YA, JUST STOP COLD RIGHT AT THE INSTANT YOU START TO GET OFF!!!!! It is horrible. Grabbing on and finishing by hand is such a change in sensation it almost isn't worth the effort...

Luckily I recently had prostate surgery, and now have retrograde ejaculation...No semen ejaculated ....

It is kind of like being able to ride the pony, but not having to clean up the stable.....


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Ano said:


> But spitting after a woman is a bit different because we don't secrete a large, warm, thick, gewey, salty, chlorine tasting load in your mouth. Men only lick juices... They don't get full loads.


Whatever... if a guy wrote saying his wife liked oral, but he didn't want to do it cause he didn't like the taste, I'd say quit being pu$$y and satisfy your wife. Aquire the taste or just deal.

If that doesn't work, try to visualize another guy giving your wife the pleasure she really wants and see if that thought doesn't make you want to man up.

Same exact thing here.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Tennisbumtony said:


> Dolly - good point. For me - my wife has never allowed me to climax in her mouth - whether she swallowed or not. She up front in our relationship asked me to not "cum" in her mouth and usually asks me to enter her - so for me it has always felt like I really never had a "full" BJ. Am I wrong?
> 
> I think for me to be able to climax while still in her mouth would be so great - I think I am missing something.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Yes I think you are missing something, it's hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I have never had a woman swallow for me. That said, I don't really care if a woman does either. No big deal to me.

Finishing inside her mouth though, awesome. Finishing elsewhere (in her hand, on you stomach, etc.) does not. If I wanted to shoot my load into the air, I could do that by masterbating. And no, it's not a big deal that the lead up is different. Sure, that's nice but when you switch from mouth to nothing or mouth to hand at or just before orgasm, it really kills a lot of the enjoyment you were getting from the BJ itself.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know if it's the total submission thing, but perhaps there's no way to explain it, it is just very, very, very arousing. Unfortunately, I experienced it with my first girlfriend, but my wife has no interest...a bummer for sure.


----------



## Risc (Nov 3, 2012)

I pefer to come in my wife's mouth over her *****... she gives such amazing head... but i dont care if she swallows it or not.. Some times she does... some times not... It seems to depend on her level of arousal... when she is really hot ... i start coming in her mouth and just as i get the last spurts... she will climb up and sit on my c*ck and then ..if she is being really nasty she will kiss me with some of my come in her mouth...

although this is not my favorite... how can you refuse after she has just given you that wonderful orgasm... rejecting that kiss would be an insult... 

Some times this whole actiion will start us up all over agian...

On the flipside... she gets very wet ... not like a porno squirter but there is defiant fluids coming out when she comes... and I never shy away just keep working that tongue... 

To me it is because i want to make sure she gets the best O i can provide ...and I believe she lets me come in her mouth for that same reason..


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

There are three parts to this answer.

1. It feels GOOD! (At least the cumming IN your mouth part.) Imagine your husband giving you the BEST oral. It feels SO good. You're SO close. Then --- right at the end -- right when you're ready to climax -- he stops and uses his hand to take you over the edge. That would be a let down, right? Same thing. If you're sucking him and it feels perfect, he wants you to keep doing it! So finishing in your mouth feels the best.

2. Acceptance. A man's semen is his essence. It's the thing he shares / offers to the person closest to him (and in theory to ONLY that person). So when his lover accepts it, it's HUGELY symbolic. He feels very accepted and loved. Now imagine a lover, at the crucial moment, rejecting his essence and how that makes him feel.

So it basically has a physical (it feels GREAT) component and a mental (he feel VERY accepted) component.

3. Is that the act of swallowing is perceived as rare. So just like Porches are rare and valuable or big engagement rings are rare and valuable, having a spouse or lover that does that is rare and valuable! And we all love having rare and valuable things!


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Ano said:


> So guys.. What's the big attraction to swallowing? Or even just shooting it in our mouths?
> 
> 
> What is so darn great about it?!
> ...


I didn't bother reading the other posts, I'm sure there are opinions on both sides...personally I don't care if my wife swallows or if I cum in her mouth. Oral is fun and is part of the equation, but I can think of a lot better places to cum in or on.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> I've always thought this attitude hypocritical. My cum is equivalent to spit on the ground that I would avoid like the plague, but my wife should lap it up? If I were a woman and the guy reacted like that I'd tell him he just forfeited his BJ privileges.
> 
> No such hang-up here.


I don't expect my wife to swallow my cum, or "lap it up." Hell, I wouldn't swallow it. It smells like bleach... or that tree. Anyway, it's a respect thing for me. When I go down on my wife, I don't jump up in her face immediately afterwards and try to snowball her juices into her mouth. Why would I do that?!?

It's all about doing what your partner wants and what makes them feel good. If your thought process is "If I have to taste your cum, then you should too," your attitude is all wrong.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank goodness the Mrs has nooo problem with kissing me after i go down on her ....... hhhhhmmmm if anything i think she really enjoys tasting herself but then again i dont blame her since she is ummmm delicous afterall !!!! 

Her kissing me isn't that much of a big deal since she often always swallows so a little after taste ?? A bit but no deal breaker for me !!


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

One man's opinion.

If you can't handle the male or female juices in your mouth you're just a prude.

You are missing out on a lot of possibilities in sex.


----------



## BostonRox (Jul 4, 2013)

For me, it is not that cumming in a girls mouth feels better. I think it is more of a turn on that the girl is willing to do it for you. Maybe a sense of control or makes the girl seem sexier


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a bit possessive, so I like to take what's mine -- and his cum belongs to me and only me.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

My wife asked me to cum in her mouth twice in our entire marriage, the first time was to please me and see if she could swallow it and the second time there was too much and it gagged her when I did, never been allowed to since, did by accident one night when we were 69ing and she spat it out shouting "that was disgusting, do that again and it never goes in my mouth again" I actually complimented her and said " if you werent so good at it I wouldn't have cum!" broke the pizzy mood out but did feel a little rejected by her spitting it out and calling it disgusting.

Things are actually much better BJ wise since she had her top teeth removed and a removable denture fitted, she still gags before half way but at least no teeth scraping to turn me off LOL


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

For about the first five years of marriage swallowing was a given. She would even brag to friends that it was easier etc.

Then we had a little 'accident' where she surprised me in the bedroom fairly shortly after I'd peed, and there seemed to be a bit of a 'strange taste' when she first took me in (tiny bit of excess leakage)....  

Needless to say, we figured out what it was, and it actually had a big affect on her swallowing. Since then she's only done it once believe it or not. 

True, very sad story. 

Wondering if this has happened to anyone else and how they dealt with it? Quite embarrassing really.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife refused oral until very recently in our 47 year marriage....

Once or twice a year at most....Then, she became more accepting of it, and now it is rather frequent....

When she first started getting into it, she did me kneeling in front of me in my recliner...It was FABULOUS....When she finished, she stood up, and said the sexiest thing she has ever said to me.....I can still feel a little of you trickling down my throat...WOW....Remembering that still gets me hard...

As far as the taste of sex, giving her oral is one of my favorite things....I can be sitting in the living room, and start thinking about it, the scent, the flavor, and just have to walk into her bedroom and do her.....

the woodchuck


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My ex tried oral a couple of times early in our 20 years together and flat out refused to finish me. Oral on her to completion was an expectation.

It is a totally different story with my STBW. When she found out how my ex was, she said she almost wept because she knows how important it is, and that I had been denied all those years. Now, bj's are fairly frequent, and often to completion. Initially, she spit, and it didn't bother me at all. More recently she has been swallowing, and I can't quite explain the difference, but there is one for sure. She explained that she had never been able to do that before, and never wanted to either, but that she actually enjoys doing it for me. Emotionally, that means a lot to me.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> My ex tried oral a couple of times early in our 20 years together and flat out refused to finish me. Oral on her to completion was an expectation.
> 
> It is a totally different story with my STBW. When she found out how my ex was, she said she almost wept because she knows how important it is, and that I had been denied all those years. Now, bj's are fairly frequent, and often to completion. Initially, she spit, and it didn't bother me at all. More recently she has been swallowing, and I can't quite explain the difference, but there is one for sure. She explained that she had never been able to do that before, and never wanted to either, but that she actually enjoys doing it for me. *Emotionally, that means a lot to me.*


Happy for you. 

I've been lucky in that my wife has always swallowed. Its an intimate act that not everyone is comfortable with.

IMO, oral sex in general is a more personal act than regular intercourse.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll have to check my memory banks for this one, but going back 10 or more years, my wife would regularly start us off by going down on me in the bedroom before getting into bed at night. 
She would kneel in front of me in just her panties , and begin.

If it was just a BJ before bed, (her Aunt Flo visiting), she would work me up and tell me to warn her when I was about to orgasm. She didn't like me coming in her mouth, or on her face, and I respected that. 

However, she loved it when I let it fly all over her breasts. She said it was warm, and quite a turn on to watch me explode. If I were in her mouth, she couldn't witness that moment.

I will admit, I think I would prefer that over filling her mouth. I am a breast man, and there is nothing like seeing the white stuff running down her ample chest.

Only a couple times in 30 years did she try swallowing, and it was something of a mood buster for her, but I was more than happy with having the other. :smthumbup:


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine won't. 
Drives me nuts. Absolutely everyone before Her did. 

Oh well. Don't get many BJs at all anymore anyways. I'm talking like once every 5-6 months. Maybe.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

FLGator said:


> Oh well. Don't get many BJs at all anymore anyways. I'm talking like once every 5-6 months. Maybe.


Yep, I'm there. It's just often enough to say she does it.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Batman4691 said:


> I'll have to check my memory banks for this one, but going back 10 or more years, my wife would regularly start us off by going down on me in the bedroom before getting into bed at night.
> She would kneel in front of me in just her panties , and begin.
> 
> If it was just a BJ before bed, (her Aunt Flo visiting), she would work me up and tell me to warn her when I was about to orgasm. She didn't like me coming in her mouth, or on her face, and I respected that.
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

AlphaProvider said:


> Wow.


Maybe a little TMI?? Sorry.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Batman4691 said:


> Maybe a little TMI?? Sorry.


Thats a really nice wife.


----------

